# '59 Wasp



## BikeWizard (Mar 28, 2019)

Just picked this 1959 Wasp.  It appears to be all original except the tires.  Good buy or naw?


----------



## Sven (Mar 28, 2019)

I would say its a good buy. Very nice bike, nice shape.


----------



## BikeWizard (Mar 28, 2019)

Sven said:


> I would say its a good buy. Very nice bike, nice shape.



It's in great shape.  After reading up on Wasps, I couldn't pass it up.  The springer fork (which was an option) sealed the deal.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 28, 2019)

Nice score. I would've brought it home too.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Mar 28, 2019)

Fabulous Looking!! I bought one a few days ago.  The frame serial number shows it to be 1964,
Here us a pic of it


----------



## unregistered (Mar 28, 2019)

Wow, last year for the heavyweight- very cool! Aside from the 80s versions but man, I’d love to have a ‘64 Wasp someday!


----------



## OptimusJay (Mar 29, 2019)

great looking Wasp!  Springer is icing on the cake.
Jay


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 29, 2019)

I say good buy. Very nice looking bike, like the blue and springer.
 Hammerhead


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 31, 2019)

I have a practically identical blue '59 Wasp! Mine has S-2 rims from a late '70s Cruiser, and non og seat. Gave $550 for it about 8 years ago. Also have a black '63 HD Wasp that was $300 off ebay, probably overpaid for that crusty relic. More recently, got a '54 missing chain guard and seat for $40.


----------



## BikeWizard (Mar 31, 2019)

It was a local buy and the price was just right for me and it beats the heck out of paying ridiculous shipping costs.  The springer is what sealed the deal.  I've always wanted an original Schwinn with that type of fork.  I have two with truss rods and its just not the same (I mean the look).


----------



## Awhipple (Apr 8, 2019)

Is that seat original? I thought wasps had either black or brown seats? My profile pick is of my 56 wasp.


----------



## BikeWizard (Apr 8, 2019)

Awhipple said:


> Is that seat original? I thought wasps had either black or brown seats? My profile pick is of my 56 wasp.



From what I researched, it looks like 1958 was the last year for the black/brown seat and in1959 they went to the two tone seat.  I think this particular style on mine started in 1961.  I'm not 100% sure, just going with the info I found.  It looks cool though with the matching color.


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Apr 9, 2019)

Very nice Wasp! I'm a sucker for a springer too! The icing on the cake was that you found it local and didn't have to risk damage in shipping. I would have to wrap up the original seat and pack it away - it's like sitting on a brick for me.


----------



## Fiftysschwinn (May 28, 2019)

BikeWizard said:


> Just picked this 1959 Wasp.  It appears to be all original except the tires.  Good buy or naw?
> 
> View attachment 971604
> 
> ...








I was shocked to see your Wasp is almost identical to mine. Pretty cool ! This one is a 56. I think you have an original seat. I added mine, think it came from a jaguar. I have a Restored 59 also. Great bikes !


----------



## Fiftysschwinn (May 28, 2019)

Here’s my 59 Wasp at Xmas by the tree. It’s an older resto with a couple custom touches. Would have preferred 59 chainguard decal without b6 2tone but it’s been with me forever. Used it for the paper route back in the 70s before resto. Good times !


----------



## Fiftysschwinn (May 28, 2019)

Here’s another.


----------



## BikeWizard (May 28, 2019)

Fiftysschwinn said:


> View attachment 1005987
> 
> I was shocked to see your Wasp is almost identical to mine. Pretty cool ! This one is a 56. I think you have an original seat. I added mine, think it came from a jaguar. I have a Restored 59 also. Great bikes !



They are great bikes.  I bought authentic Schwinn Typhoon Cord black wall tires for it, but haven't put them on yet.  I think they'll make it look more original.  Yours looks great too.


----------



## Mymando (Jun 8, 2019)

Sweet bike! I need a fork like that one!!! Seems like no one has one?? Score for you!


----------



## BikeWizard (Jun 8, 2019)

Mymando said:


> Sweet bike! I need a fork like that one!!! Seems like no one has one?? Score for you!



Thanks, that was the only reason I got it.  It's the first Schwinn I've bought with a springer.


----------



## Mymando (Jun 8, 2019)

Ok I know what ya mean man!I just have to keep looking!!


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 8, 2019)

The smooth ride with a spring fork was more than just Schwinn marketing.  It really is a more cushioned ride than a bike without the spring!


----------



## mason_man (Jun 8, 2019)

Here's my 59 an excellent rider. Mine is Whizzer wasp. I put a different front fender cause I needed a light for nite riding. 
Some excellent wasp here!



Ray


----------

